# The Diary of John Kelly (Vampire: The Requiem Character Diary)



## strongarm85 (Jun 17, 2015)

Note: This diary is done completely in character and recounts the events of a live play sessions of Vampire: the Requiem from the perspective of the character that I play.

The Diary of John Kelly

1st Entree

It has been a hard couple of weeks. So much has happened I am not entirely sure how to begin.

My name is John Kelly. I am 27 years old, and I have been a vampire now for two weeks. I recently retired from the United States Army after six years of service. In my time in the military I spent a 1 tour  in Iraq and two more in Afghanistan.  Let's just say I'm not exactly proud of everything I've done in service to my country. In war, you have to make compromises sometimes.

I thought I was leaving all of that behind me when I got out of the military. I moved to Freehaven and enrolled in Freehaven State University using my GI Bill.

I had been attending classes for a few months when one night I saw a couple of frat kids pushing around some kid. They weren't ready for a fight a real man. As soon as I stepped in those preppy goons split, probably going back to get wasted at whatever party they were missing out on. 

I walked up to the kid they were pushing around. I asked him if he was okay. He thanked me for helping him and told me that he'd pay me back. I told that he didn't have to, but he insisted, saying that he always payed back his debts. Suddenly he grabbed me by the game. What was shocking was the inhuman amount of strength he had. He was lunging for my neck. I punched him as hard I could and felt my knuckles crack against his face. It was like punching a brick. His face didn't give in the slightest. He got mouth around my throat and he bit into my jugular. Everything went dark.

And that is how I died.

After my killer drained the last drop of blood from my body, he cut himself on the wrist and dripped a few drops of blood into my mouth. I am dead, but only part of me was brought back, and the other part was filled with something called, the Beast.

I don't remember much else of what happened that night. Apparently my "sire", what other vampires call the vampire who made you a vampire, stayed with me for some few hours. When I was brought back my beast was in control. My sire muzzeled me, kept me from overfeeding for a few hours, although I really don't have much recollection of it all.

It was barely an hour before dawn before I gained my senses. I was a Vampire now. My life had been turned upside down.

As far as Understand it though, what happened to me next was something unusual for a Vampire. The simply told that  someone would come by in a week to carry me off to some secret meeting of vampires that happened once a month and that I'd be brought forward to meet all the other vampires in the city. And then he just left me there, without a damn bit of explanation.

That is how I died. That is how I became a member of clan Gangrel.  That is how my requiem began.


----------

